# Help with Addict sizing



## kombo

I'm trying to figure out whether I'd be better suited on a 56 or 58 Addict. The Addict will definitely be my next road bike purchase.

I am 6'1" (185cm) tall with a measured inseam of 35" (89cm).
I don't plan on racing, but I enjoy pushing myself and riding fast. I also live near mountains, so I do a lot of climbing and descending (usually about 2'-4'k per ride).

So far my research has consisted of looking at the geometry and size charts on the Scott website, which puts me in between the 56 and the 58. (I currently ride a 57 with a 120mm stem)
I have also looked at many popular fitting websites and read their articles (rivendale, colorado cyclist, peter white...). They have helped increase my understanding, but their viewpoints vary with regards to sizing, so I still don't have my answer.
I also recently visited a local shop that had a 56 Addict in stock. I test rode it, but was unable to test ride a 58 since they did not have one. I spoke to their fitting expert for a while, and he told me I could fit on either a 56 or a 58, but recommended the 56 since it would be more aggressive. Overall, the 56 I test rode felt great. It did feel a little twitchy compared to my current bike, but I think this was a combination of the slightly smaller frame, the faster handling it's known for, and the fact that the bars and stem were too small for me on the 56 Addict.
I'm tempted to pull the trigger on the 56, but I wonder if the shop was upselling the 56 just because it would result in a quick sale (I hate to think that way, but I kind of felt like I was being rushed into the sale without any real concern for getting the size right, so I decided to leave the shop without a new bike). I feel like I owe it to myself to at least test ride a 58 Addict to be sure. (which I plan on doing soon when I have some free time)

Any input from current Addict owners would be much appreciated. If you happen to ride either of these two sizes, I'd appreciate if you could include your height and inseam.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PlatyPius

Make sure whatever you decide on is actually available. This is the last year for the Addict, and there aren't many left.



> I'm tempted to *pull the trigger* on the 56, but I wonder if the shop was upselling the 56 just because it would result in a quick sale


Please don't shoot the bikes. Shoot the person who came up with this ridiculous phrase.

At 6'1" with a 35" inseam, you could probably ride either a 56 or 58. The saddle-handlebar drop might be too much for you on a 56, but a 58 might be too long. You'll have to try each size.


----------



## william9092

Had a similar situation myself! Coming from a bike with a (slightly) more relaxed geometry with a 58.5 tt, I always felt it was a bit on the big side.I am 6'2" (188) and was looking for something with a more aggressive setup. 

I have ended up on the 56cm addict (R15) with a 130 stem. fits like a glove.


----------



## kombo

william9092 said:


> Had a similar situation myself! Coming from a bike with a (slightly) more relaxed geometry with a 58.5 tt, I always felt it was a bit on the big side.I am 6'2" (188) and was looking for something with a more aggressive setup.
> 
> I have ended up on the 56cm addict (R15) with a 130 stem. fits like a glove.


Interesting. I thought I was pushing the boundaries of the 56. I'll have to try out the 56 again with the proper stem on there.


----------



## william9092

kombo said:


> Interesting. I thought I was pushing the boundaries of the 56. I'll have to try out the 56 again with the proper stem on there.


What's a bit of seat post anyway...


----------



## kombo

william9092 said:


> What's a bit of seat post anyway...


Nice bike!


----------



## Wallstreet

I just went for an Addict R3, it's lighter than the R2, but customized to a Ultegra group. Ie minus the red paints. 

Dura Ace CL-24s, look fwd to it, in about a week!! It gets built up then flown over. I can't wait to tackle the mountains. I am getting a size 54, they measures me over 3hrs! Top pros & racers at Epic Cycles in beautiful Worcestershire countryside. Stunning views, great test setting of bianchi, Scott, look, cannondale & orbea. I loved the Scott Addict & went R3! Lightened the seat to 125g! Pedals lighter too 

This is the bike frame that will be stripped, pictured, then custom built up. Black seat & black tape are the colour changes


----------



## TucsonMTB

Wallstreet said:


> Dura Ace CL-24s, look fwd to it, in about a week!!


Congratulations! Glad to hear you found a bike you like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wallstreet

TucsonMTB said:


> Congratulations! Glad to hear you found a bike you like. :thumbsup:


Twiddling fingers until it arrives, I can't wait. Take care

I learnt a lot, the test was soo thorough & went for a 54 fit that I absolutely LoVe!!!

In another country & LBS the shop just didn't care to take time! No tests so fitment at two places was 56!!! In reality after 3hr fitment & road tests a perfect form was found.

Demand a road test, ask for a trial on a turbo trainer, you will find if you can fit & are at the correct angles.


----------



## nenad

I'm bumping the thread. So, in the end what did the OP decide ? I'm in the same dilemma right now...


----------



## moneky28

I am 6"1, I bought 56cm R4 3 years ago, and had a professional fitter to fit me and found out 56 is barely fit me, I have move the saddle all the way back, and he said I need 58 instead. Until last year, there is a crack a BB, and Scott replaced with 58, it feels better, (but don't ask how's better because I can't even describe it), it's just feels more comfy.

So in conclude, you should get 58.


----------



## nenad

I ended up getting a 58 and after putting 2000 km on it I can tell you it was the right choice. Thanks for the advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## william9092

Interesting. 

I put more than 20,000kms on my 56cm addict. Recently switched to a 58cm S-works tarmac SL4. I acknowledge that these are different frames/geometry, but would argue that they are the same race pedigree. 

I would say that the SL4 is a more comfortable bike from a ride quality point of view, but equally as comfortable from a fit point of view, for me. 

For those that are interested in comparing the two - the Scott had a certain eagerness to it, while the SL4 seems a bit more blunt in this respect. (groupset and wheels were transferred over)


----------



## nenad

william9092 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I put more than 20,000kms on my 56cm addict. Recently switched to a 58cm S-works tarmac SL4. I acknowledge that these are different frames/geometry, but would argue that they are the same race pedigree.
> 
> I would say that the SL4 is a more comfortable bike from a ride quality point of view, but equally as comfortable from a fit point of view, for me.
> 
> For those that are interested in comparing the two - the Scott had a certain eagerness to it, while the SL4 seems a bit more blunt in this respect. (groupset and wheels were transferred over)


Thanks for sharing your experience, I'd like to comment on few things you said above.

I have compared the 2 geometries and SL4 58 that you ride now is a bigger frame than Scott 56 and in my opinion this is why it is more comfortable as bigger frame is that much more compliant.

As for Scott having more eagerness, that comment would be dead on if I compared my Addict to a titanium Litespeed I rode for past 5 seasons. There's more eagerness and agility to it and while Litespeed has its own merits I have to say that Addict does just about everything better. I dare say this after having ridden the new bike for 2000 km; pure delight, money well spent.


----------



## TucsonMTB

nenad said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience . . .
> 
> . . . I have to say that Addict does just about everything better. I dare say this after having ridden the new bike for 2000 km; pure delight, money well spent.


*+1* . . . Mine has quite a few more miles on it (since 2010) but the delight has *not* worn off. Here's hoping next season's reintroduced Addicts are as good so that many others can share our joy. :thumbsup:


----------



## nenad

While we're on topic of age, mine is actually a 2008. Addict Ltd which I picked up NOS at LBS few months ago. This one, for example, still has a classic bottom bracket shell. I'll post some pics of completed bike later on on "show your Addicts" thread.


----------

